# Ellis Band saw - $2500, not $2 (Vacaville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 31, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/band-saw/6604254865.html


----------



## dlane (May 31, 2018)

$2500


----------



## darkzero (May 31, 2018)

Damn click bait! I knew it would be good to be true & if it was it would have been gone already, yet I clicked on this thread anyway! 

Well, since I can, changing the thread title!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 1, 2018)

I was wondering how that happened. I should have done it myself.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 1, 2018)

In this case not such a great deal.  There are several retailers selling new 1600's for $2900.00 and free shipping


----------

